# New article on Dailymail



## PrinceVlad (23/6/16)

Interesting read.....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-cause-lung-damage-heart-problems-cancer.html


----------



## Neal (23/6/16)

Badly researched, badly written, and badly presented. Official figures state 2.6 million vapers in UK as we stand. No mention of recent reports from ASH, NHS or Royal College of Physicians (London). Another case of fodder for the sheeple, a complete load of bollocks and should be viewed as such. Whatever happened to objective journalism? Am in UK at moment, is voting day for referendum regarding leaving EU and am dismayed at the gutter press stance on things regarding this. Saddens me that the general IQ of the masses in the UK is now on a par with a rather dense piece of building material.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dstroya (23/6/16)

If they only realised how many more toxins people breath in when walking on a busy street! This is just fear mongering and if they were really worried about peoples health then there are many more things in our modern world that need to be addressed first. When reading this nonsense it would be good to remember that the daily mail is not worth the paper its written on...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## piffht (23/6/16)

Neal said:


> Badly researched, badly written, and badly presented.



Daily Mail in a nutshell. It's a tabloid and shouldn't be viewed as a credible news source.

For example:
Kill or cure? Help to make sense of the Daily Mail’s ongoing effort to classify every inanimate object into those that cause cancer and those that prevent it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Rubish, Rubish and... Rubish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Byakko (6/9/16)

I would love to see their 'growing evidence'...tabloid journalism is a joke

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

